# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  COMPRO MARACUYÁ DE DESCARTE PARA PULPA

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Estamos requiriendo volúmenes importantes de maracuyá de descarte para la elaboración de jugo y jugo concentrado de este producto. Los productores interesados pueden contactarme a *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe,* indicando volúmen disponible y precios puesto en Lima o La Merced por favor. 
Si necesitan, mis demás datos de contacto los encuentran abajo en mi firma. 
Gracias y saludos.Temas similares: Compro maracuya Compro 17 TN de Maracuyá (de Primera) puesta en Lima y 2 TN de Mango Kent (descarte) BUSCO PROVEEDORES DE MARACUYA PARA PRODUCCION DE PULPA CONGELADA COMPRO MANGUERAS PARA RIEGO DE DESCARTE Compro granadilla, maracuya,palta,piñas y fresa

----------


## agrodon_rafael@hotmail.com

Hola amigo yo tengo como 3 tm a la semana, quisiera q me dijeras cual es el precio q estas pagando y a donde se tiene que enviar, si me das buen precio te puedo ayudar tengo vecinos q tambien tienen.
Saludos 
Rafael
992605130

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Rafael: 
La empresa que requiere el producto podría pagar S/.1.50 x kilo de fruta de descarte puesta en Lima y se requiere como mínimo 75 a 80 TM para hacer 1 contenedor de pulpa. Esto es para poder cumplir con un cliente mío que requiere jugo de maracuyá, pero el pedido es de 4 contenedores, así que espero te interese la propuesta para ver si podemos trabajar este producto a futuro con ustedes. 
Espero tus comentarios y cualquier cosa me avisas para ver si llegamos a un acuerdo. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## EMPRESARIO MAYORISTA GMML.

Soy Empresario Mayorista, trabajo en el  "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. COMPRO  Y VENDO  MARACUYA Y MAIZ MORADO fresco, seco, coronta, polvillo, semilla  y grano. 
LLAMAR AL: 969000891  www.maizmoradoperu.com informes@maizmoradoperu.com www.facebook.com/mayoristasdemaizmoradoymaracuya
¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Soy Empresario Mayorista, trabajo en el  "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. COMPRO  Y VENDO  MARACUYA Y MAIZ MORADO fresco, seco, coronta, polvillo, semilla  y grano. 
> LLAMAR AL: 969000891  www.maizmoradoperu.com informes@maizmoradoperu.com www.facebook.com/mayoristasdemaizmoradoymaracuya
> ¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

 Estimado, estoy interesado en maracuyá para proceso en grandes volúmenes y a buen precio. Te daré una llamada para conversar al respecto. 
Si alguien más tiene maracuyá, por favor contactarme que tengo mercado. Gracias y saludos.

----------


## Lesliepflores

[QUOTE=Bruno Cillóniz;27620]Estimado, estoy interesado en maracuyá para proceso en grandes volúmenes y a buen precio. Te daré una llamada para conversar al respecto. 
Si alguien más tiene maracuyá, por favor contactarme que tengo mercado. Gracias y saludos.[/QUOTE  buenas tambien somos productores de maracuya de piura san lorenzo un placer seria comunircame con usted mi correo leslie_libra1@hotmail.com y 988882685 telefono

----------


## JUAN LUIS FRUIT

BUENOS DÍAS, SOMOS UNA EMPRESA PRODUCTORA DE FRUTA, AHORA ESTAMOS CON MARACUYÁ. 
CUALQUIER CONSULTA PUEDEN LLAMAR O ESCRIBIR AL SIGUIENTE CORREO JUANLUISHUERTAGONZALES@GMAIL.COM
TELEFONO: 930710027

----------

